# I heard the SP has outsourced VFAS??



## Future Trooper (Nov 3, 2008)

I heard the state police will no longer use Troopers to apprehend out of state and in state violent figutives, instead they're creating a new unit with nre recruits and I guess training them through SSPO academy or something? Any truth to this guys???


----------



## BennyBulldog (Sep 22, 2008)

No.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

BennyBulldog said:


> No.


Give the guy a break. He's a "Future Trooper" and this is his BRILLIANT first post......... hahahahahaa.


----------



## Future Trooper (Nov 3, 2008)

Lol, okay, okay, I'm new to this forum and ball busting is part of that, however I might have something of interest to say. To be completely honest without divulging any names, I'm already in contact and being considered a candidate for this. Truth is, it has been outsourced, since the cost was too high priorly. I know it might sound crazy, but I am being completely honest with you guys. I was just curious to see if I did get the shot, how where and with who I would train.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

It's true, they outsourced all violent fugitive apprehensions to flagmen!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Hes got to be just trying to stir someone up with that...


----------



## Future Trooper (Nov 3, 2008)

Not trying to stir anything up guys, I am being serious, I'm in talks with someone to try out for the position, it's a relatively new unit who will be working under the SP.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Actually in order to save money Coupe from now on will just send the fugitive the funds to transport himself back to the Commonwealth.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Yes you're right. Without naming names and getting into specifics (wouldn't wanna lay out facts, right dude??) I heard from sources that the MSP VFAS is turning over all cases to the following; Red Cell International, Blackwater, DynCorp and Triple Canopy. If you can't make their tryouts there's always Dogg the Bounty Hunter. However he only goes after the mildly violent..


Tool....


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

MSP are also turning over CH 90 duties to all Special State Police Officers so they can focus on more important things like road details.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

You're right. Troopers are no longer making any of those arrests. Only Captians, Majors and a Lt. Col will be making them. Of course Troopers will be there for the press conference.


----------



## REILEYDOG (Nov 5, 2005)

I also know for a fact that this is true, because I'm being considered for a position as well. I recently sent my initial $2,000 down-payment for training to the company's headquarters in Nigeria. I haven't heard back from them yet, but I can't wait to start!


----------



## sgtsmithers (Oct 3, 2005)

I heard the MSP added two more weeks to the next RTT so the new Troopers can learn how to do door openings, escorts and mv lock-outs to assist the SSPOs at various college and hospital campuses. inch:


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Oh Smithers you just had to go there.....


----------



## JeepGirl (Jan 27, 2008)

Future Trooper.... are you Cullen?


----------



## Future Trooper (Nov 3, 2008)

Okay, here's the deal, I'm meeting up with this guy in a courthouse in a week to talk about the position. They told me the team is just starting up, and it is considered both a federal and state job, and they apprehend and transport fugitives. That is all I know so far, a former colleague of mine put me in touch with the team leader. I am not making any of this up, I will inform you guys more once I know more.


----------



## sgtsmithers (Oct 3, 2005)

I just heard the MSP Sex Crimes Unit is being outsourced to NAMBLA and the Fathers at St. Peters.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Future Trooper said:


> Okay, here's the deal, I'm meeting up with this guy in a courthouse in a week to talk about the position. They told me the team is just starting up, and it is considered both a federal and state job, and they apprehend and transport fugitives. That is all I know so far, a former colleague of mine put me in touch with the team leader. I am not making any of this up, I will inform you guys more once I know more.


Yeah, that sounds legit..............


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

this might be the funniest thread going in a LONG TIME


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Don't worry private officer.com will be all over this wanting the contract


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

> Don't worry private officer.com will be all over this wanting the contract


Wanting the contract? who do you think came up with the program. Since they know better than we do, they pitched it to deval as a cost saving measure.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

SPINMASS said:


> Wanting the contract? who do you think came up with the program. Since they know better than we do, they pitched it to deval as a cost saving measure.


Constable Hunt and Deputy Sheriff Kan Do are on the top of the list for the job, no others need apply.


----------



## sgtsmithers (Oct 3, 2005)

Now Deval has outsourced the MSP Crime lab?


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

On April 3, 1997, six prisoners were roasted alive when the privately-operated van that was transporting them to Florida caught fire on I-40 near Dickson, Tennessee. Both of the guards in the van escaped serious injury. One of the guards burned his hands while attempting to release the doomed prisoners, who were locked in a wire-mesh cage in the back of the van. The prisoners were being extradited for parole and probation violations by the Memphis-based Federal Extradition Agency -- which despite its official-sounding name, is operated by former bounty hunter Clyde Gunter. A female prisoner who had been dropped off at Memphis prior to the accident said that the van had been making "knocking noises," but the guards refused to stop and investigate the problem. According to news reports, the van's drive shaft came loose, bounced off the road and punctured the gas tank. The vehicle had logged more than 260,000 miles and the universal joint apparently failed due to excessive wear.
To further compound the tragedy, two of the prisoners' charred bodies were misidentified and were sent to the wrong families. One family has since filed suit.
With a growing demand for prisoner transport services, private for-profit companies have entered the market to fill this lucrative niche. Many of these companies are small-scale operations that are paid flat-rate fees and per-mile expenses by state and local governments. And because the majority of small private transport services utilize vans and other passenger vehicles, they are exempt from most federal regulations regarding the operation of commercial vehicles (except for a requirement to carry liability insurance). Private prisoner transportation services that use vans or cars are not required to hire drivers with commercial licenses, mandate rest stops for drivers or provide regular vehicle maintenance.
Ironically, there are more regulatory guidelines for shipping cattle or other commodities across state lines than for extraditing prisoners. This lack of safety standards and government oversight of the prisoner transport industry has had deadly consequences.
Around the same time the April 3 accident occurred, the Tennessee state legislature was considering a bill sponsored by senator Robert Rochelle that would exempt private prisoner transport guards employed by the Corrections Corporation of America (CCA) from state training requirements. CCA operates a subsidiary, TransCor America, that transports prisoners nationwide with a fleet of more than 100 vehicles. In 1996, TransCor earned $10.6 million in gross revenue.
But most privately-owned prisoner transport companies are much smaller -- some of the literally "mom and pop" operations -- and have less political clout. Further, these operations have been plagued by accidents and other mishaps, including escapes and misconduct by private employees entrusted to perform what has traditionally been a government function.
In September 1993, two CCA guards transporting prisoners to the South Central Correctional Center (a CCA prison) in Clifton, Tennessee, shackled prisoner Ronnie McKnight in excessively tight restraints. When he complained, the guards mocked and taunted him. McKnight was subsequently hospitalized and placed on medication for circulatory problems.
On October 8, 1994, Arnold H. Faulhaber and Joseph Jackson, co-founders of Fugitive One Transport Company, were arrested and charged with raping a female prisoner they were transporting from Connecticut to Texas. Both men await trial in Monmouth County, New Jersey, on sexual assault charges.
The for-profit prisoner transport business can present a danger not only to the human chattel they carry, but also to the low-wage employees who transport them. In August 1996, Rick Carter and Sue Smith, a husband-and-wife team who operated R & S Prisoner Transport, were overwhelmed by six convicts when they stopped at a Texas rest-area. The two were held hostage during a getaway attempt that ended in a wild high-speed police chase.
And on May 23, 1997, less than two months after the fatal van fire on I-40, another vehicle operated by Federal Extradition Agency crashed near Collyer, Kansas, injuring five prisoners and killing one guard.
Although private prisoner transport companies do not have a monopoly on poor safety records or incompetence, as the market for prisoner extradition services grows in proportion to the burgeoning U.S. prison population, the likelihood of more fatal accidents and other dangerous incidents will also increase. Until effective federal regulation of the prisoner transport industry is put in place, prisoners, corrections departments, and local municipalities will remain dependent on low-bid transport companies who profit at the expense of their imprisoned passengers.
CORPWATCH


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Future Trooper said:


> Not trying to stir anything up guys, I am being serious, I'm in talks with someone to try out for the position, it's a relatively new unit who will be working under the SP.


Seriously? You should shut the F up.

Does CTC know you are using their computers to be an epic douchebag? Or do I need to call?


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

Future Trooper said:


> Okay, here's the deal, I'm meeting up with this guy in a courthouse in a week to talk about the position. They told me the team is just starting up, and it is considered both a federal and state job, and they apprehend and transport fugitives. That is all I know so far, a former colleague of mine put me in touch with the team leader. I am not making any of this up, I will inform you guys more once I know more.


Why does the "guy" want to meet up in a courthouse? What business do you have there in the first place? Are you guys going to meet in a dark janitor's closet and exchange sweet nothings and play with restraints?

How is it considered both a federal and state job? Explain that to me. I work for ICE and know people who apprehend and transport suspects (ICE-DRO and USMS), they are strictly on the federal payroll however. They do not need, nor probably want, any state job.

I call bravo-foxtrot-sierra, over.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

That is 100% true.

As a matter of fact, I'm offering a prep course for the exam in my garage next Saturday at the bargain basement price of $500 per person, cash only. That price includes a juice box and pizza bagel.

PM me for more info.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Pm on the way...can I bring grasshopper, Bigguy78, Masscopguy and some of my nuke buddies...


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

7costanza said:


> Pm on the way...can I bring grasshopper, Bigguy78, Masscopguy and some of my nuke buddies...


Grasshopper is teaching the course; who else would know everything about something which doesn't exist yet?


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Future Trooper said:


> I heard the state police will no longer use Troopers to apprehend out of state and in state violent figutives, instead they're creating a new unit with nre recruits and I guess training them through SSPO academy or something? Any truth to this guys???


There is some truth to this story. I was actually recruited for this unit as well, seeing that I already have the SSPO, and LTC. I did have to get some blue lights on my own though, and a Black Suit.

I got a call from a mysterious person with a smoky voice. He told me to meet him at Applebee's. I asked if we could make it Moe's, and he said: "affirmative". I met him there and he looked like Smoking Guy from X-files. He gave me a tinfoil hat to wear, and a plane ticket, along with a special card that let me carry my gun in the open on the plane.

Well, the plane landed and when I came out
There was a dude who looked like a cop standing there with my name out
I ain't trying to get arrested
I just got here
I sprang with the quickness like lightening, disappeared

I whistled for a cab and when it came near
The license plate said fresh and it had dice in the mirror
If anything I can say this cab is rare
But I thought 'Now forget it' - 'Yo homes to Bel Air'

I pulled up to the house about 7 or 8 And I yelled to the cabbie 'Yo homes smell ya later' I looked at my kingdom
I was finally there To sit on my throne as the Prince of Bel Air


----------



## Redleg13D (May 19, 2007)

This is buffoonary at a new level! "Future Trooper" it would take you two promotions to be a Donkey


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

5-0 said:


> There is some truth to this story. I was actually recruited for this unit as well, seeing that I already have the SSPO, and LTC. I did have to get some blue lights on my own though, and a Black Suit.
> 
> I got a call from a mysterious person with a smoky voice. He told me to meet him at Applebee's. I asked if we could make it Moe's, and he said: "affirmative". I met him there and he looked like Smoking Guy from X-files. He gave me a tinfoil hat to wear, and a plane ticket, along with a special card that let me carry my gun in the open on the plane.
> 
> ...


:L:


----------



## MDSP2597 (Jun 12, 2006)

Are you saying "Future Trooper" lives with his auntie and uncle? That was f'ing funny!


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

That's right kids....send in $2.25 along with 10 box tops and you will receive your Official handbook and decoder ring from


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

5-0 said:


> There is some truth to this story. I was actually recruited for this unit as well, seeing that I already have the SSPO, and LTC. I did have to get some blue lights on my own though, and a Black Suit.
> 
> I got a call from a mysterious person with a smoky voice. He told me to meet him at Applebee's. I asked if we could make it Moe's, and he said: "affirmative". I met him there and he looked like Smoking Guy from X-files. He gave me a tinfoil hat to wear, and a plane ticket, along with a special card that let me carry my gun in the open on the plane.
> 
> ...


Applebees...classic


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

OK you guys and gals get your $500 together and meet us at the garage on Saturday.
I have already placed the order for the new fleet of fully equiped CVI's
and we are in the process of working on the planes.
Remember those of you that are signed up first will be LT's or higher in rank as long as you pay your fees.
See you all on Saturday.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Future Trooper said:


> I heard the state police will no longer use Troopers to apprehend out of state and in state violent fugitives, instead they're creating a new unit with nre recruits and I guess training them through SSPO academy or something? Any truth to this guys???


Where do you come up with this crap? Why would they want to train new officers to totally run a VIOLENT Fugitive apprehension unit! I could understand maybe trainees doing an internship or something but the criminals this unit goes after are a lot of time like the criminals you read about!


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

kwflatbed said:


> OK you guys and gals get your $500 together and meet us at the garage on Saturday.
> I have already placed the order for the new fleet of fully equiped CVI's
> and we are in the process of working on the planes.
> Remember those of you that are signed up first will be LT's or higher in rank as long as you pay your fees.
> See you all on Saturday.


$500, wow that's cheaper than becoming a Deputy Sheriff. I am IN!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I was offered this job 2 weeks into the Reserve Academy, I dont like violence so I turned them down..


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Future Trooper said:


> I heard the state police will no longer use Troopers to apprehend out of state and in state violent figutives, instead they're creating a new unit with nre recruits and I guess training them through SSPO academy or something? Any truth to this guys???


Some guy named David Reis was just named trooper of the year and he works for VFAS. Your vast knowledge will probably get you a job with animal control in your town of 500 people.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Even Animal Control wouldnt want him. You do have to have some clue.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Future Trooper said:


> Okay, here's the deal, I'm meeting up with this guy in a courthouse in a week to talk about the position. They told me the team is just starting up, and it is considered both a federal and state job, and they apprehend and transport fugitives. That is all I know so far, a former colleague of mine put me in touch with the team leader. I am not making any of this up, I will inform you guys more once I know more.


Where did you meet this guy on the internet *"men looking for men"*
Be very suspicious if he changes his location to meet you at the Blue Hills rest area in Canton :mobile::hump::wow:


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

If you walk in and this guy is there leave quickly...


----------



## MDSP2597 (Jun 12, 2006)

Or the first words out of his mouth are, "I'm Chris Hanson......"


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Irish Wampanoag said:


> Where did you meet this guy on the internet *"men looking for men"*
> Be very suspicious if he changes his location to meet you at the Blue Hills rest area in Canton :mobile::hump::wow:


Or, we don't want anybody to really know about this yet, so why don't you just meet me over my house and we can talk about a position......wait, I mean the position.:sh:


----------

